# Option 40 and Medical waiver do not mix..



## Drewked (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello gents, I want to thank anyone who is taking the time to read this. Sorry for the length of this post in advance.. Long story short, I first started seeing my Army recruiter back in late September. We had some problems with a medical allergy I have to Raw Shrimp. Was subscribed an epipen when I was 12, and never used it. It actually expired and that was the end of that. This raw shrimp allergy only causes me to get a itchy mouth, ears and tongue. But it is an allergy regardless and when I went to MEPS I was temporarily disqualified, and waiting on the waiver process. Two weeks later, good news I had the waiver approved and the PULHES score changed to a perfect picket fence. My recruiters at first, said I could not get an Option 40 contract because of the waiver. Then randomly a week later told me I could because something was passed? (This was a lie I later found out) So I tried scoring an 11x Option 40 contract but was beat to it literally by 5 minutes on the way to the office. So I reserved an 11x slot and went to MEPS to pick my job. I was set on 11x Option 40 and was going to stick to my guns and get nothing short of it! I qualified on everything for the Option 40, and before I left to MEPS I verified with the commander of my recruiting station and I double checked if obtaining Option 40 was still ok. (Because I was doing my own research and proving her silly in many situations where she was clearly stating wrong information.) She got fed up with me, and made some strong threats about how I still need to sign if option 40 isn't available. I ignored her threats, and went to threats for MY career. The next day I spoke to the guidance counselor and he told me it was IMPOSSIBLE to obtain anything with airborne with ANY MEDICAL WAIVER. Of course I knew that this was true, and was saddened by it. So I took the 11x slot and swore in earlier today. I felt it was the only option to where I want to go, which is the Ranger Regiment. Sorry for the novel, but my question is. When I go to OSUT and bust my butt in PT (Which wont be a problem I've been training for this for quite a while.) shooting qualifications and of course be a good soldier. What are the chances of an airborne or Ranger contract coming my way?
Thank you to all those who have served and kept this country great!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Honor grad used to get Airborne orders, and if they had open slots it was down the list for PT studs. They had what used to be a RIP Brief (probably RASP brief now if they still do it) when they had slots to fill, where they would ask for  people to volunteer, it was also based on PT scores and DS recommendations (I.e. No article 15's, not a problem child, etc.).


----------



## Drewked (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for the info sir, and no problems would come from me in OSUT. Why would I ruin my dream? Everyday I would do what's expected and then some! Happy Holidays!


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 26, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Thank you for the info sir, and no problems would come from me in OSUT. Why would I ruin my dream? Everyday I would do what's expected and then some! Happy Holidays!


Get a 270+ on 2nd-3rd APFT and you should be able to talk to the RASP liaison at Sand Hill. I've heard about people getting waivers for all sorts of shit and getting airborne/Op 40s... Sounds like they've been bullshitting you. You do not need to sign shit. You can back out at anytime. OSUT will always be there so If you need to take the time to go and find a new recruiter who won't mess with you, do it. Don't let them fuck with your future.


----------



## digrar (Dec 26, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Why would I ruin my dream?



Because people do weird shit under pressure, some people have unrealistic expectations of service life, etc etc.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 27, 2015)

digrar said:


> Because people do weird shit under pressure, some people have unrealistic expectations of service life, etc etc.



Identifying these kinds of things and their incompatibility with military life is one of the purposes of OSUT, and certainly one of the purposes of Ranger School (unless things have now changed since Neutralization of Gender has become a policy.)  

I suppose any dream ruining will be a wait and see sort of deal, then.


----------



## Drewked (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for your input. But the people who told me I couldn't get anything with my waiver was the guidance counselors. The guidance counselor told me it was some silly MEPS policy that made it that way, and that there was no way to go around it. (I've done my own research and found out about the ETP on waivers such as mine, but the process can be quite long.) Or I could go to OSUT and smash the shit out of PT and earn my RASP slot! When you talked about the ranger liaison at sand hill, does he come up to you or do you find him?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Thank you for your input. But the people who told me I couldn't get anything with my waiver was the guidance counselors. The guidance counselor told me it was some silly MEPS policy that made it that way, and that there was no way to go around it. (I've done my own research and found out about the ETP on waivers such as mine, but the process can be quite long.) Or I could go to OSUT and smash the shit out of PT and earn my RASP slot! When you talked about the ranger liaison at sand hill, does he come up to you or do you find him?


Or find another Recruiter who works out of a different MEPS.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 29, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Thank you for your input. But the people who told me I couldn't get anything with my waiver was the guidance counselors. The guidance counselor told me it was some silly MEPS policy that made it that way, and that there was no way to go around it. (I've done my own research and found out about the ETP on waivers such as mine, but the process can be quite long.) Or I could go to OSUT and smash the shit out of PT and earn my RASP slot! When you talked about the ranger liaison at sand hill, does he come up to you or do you find him?


The guys with op 40's and the 6-8 guys the various DSs recommended for slots all were called into a meeting the first day of black phase. Honestly I wouldn't rely on that- you could have a douche DS (very likely) who doesn't like you for (insert reason) and you never get the chance to go. So do everything you can now. I highly recommend following @DA SWO 's advice and finding another MEPS/recruiter to talk to


----------



## Drewked (Dec 29, 2015)

Out of all the research and thinking I've been doing, why didn't that come up? Thank you for the advice sir, I will get to calling around tomorrow and see if I can fix this situation.

Earlier when you said you have seen guys get Opt 40/4 with waivers, did they just stick to their guns when at MEPs? How did they go about this process? Man who thought getting a contract would be this hard?


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Man who thought getting a contract would be this hard?




Something guys in your shoes don't think about (I can't say I blame you there) is this isn't 2008. The Army can afford to be more selective and if a recruiter has met his goals, why should he take on a case requiring waivers? More work for him when he could use that time for another candidate, one who doesn't require any waivers? That's a no brainer.

Less slots and less money means the Army is less willing to take a chance on waivers. That isn't to say a guy needing a waiver will be a bust, he could be the next Audie Murphy, but it comes down to a risk/ reward type of calculus.

Good luck.


----------



## Drewked (Dec 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> That isn't to say a guy needing a waiver will be a bust, he could be the next Audie Murphy, but it comes down to a risk/ reward type of calculus.


That is a solid point. Just more of a reason to push myself in OSUT and earn those slots. Thank you for reply, and have a happy new year!


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Out of all the research and thinking I've been doing, why didn't that come up? Thank you for the advice sir, I will get to calling around tomorrow and see if I can fix this situation.
> 
> Earlier when you said you have seen guys get Opt 40/4 with waivers, did they just stick to their guns when at MEPs? How did they go about this process? Man who thought getting a contract would be this hard?


Honestly that was it- they just wouldn't let up at MEPS or with the recruiter. I do feel I need to clarify- MOST guys who need a waiver do not get one and end up picking up the RASP slot at OSUT. I have no idea what current recruiting goals are but @Freefalling  could not be more right in his assessment of things- they are cutting somewhere around 30k in the next few years, and everyone plus their mom wants an Op 40. So my advice- Visit other recruiters in the area, go back to MEPS to be reevaluated if need be, really push and if there are no doors open I would either take your chances with the 11X slot or go and talk to another service. See if the AF could work with you to get CCT or something like that.
ETA-
Going back a little to your initial post and the cause of your issues- do you have easy access to civi healthcare? More specifically do you have a doc you've been seeing for years and have a solid relationship with? One other option may be to go and see if they could "clear" you of your condition. I do know a guy I started OSUT with who made it in with an Op. 4 who had childhood asthma, put down he had it, and his recruiter pretty much said "no you can't do this you have a history of asthma." So he went got cleared by a civi doc saying he didn't have it, went back and said he misunderstood and had no issue with asthma anymore and went from there. Long post but I'm just trying to brainstorm here.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 30, 2015)

Drewked said:


> That is a solid point. Just more of a reason to push myself in OSUT and earn those slots. Thank you for reply, and have a happy new year!


Can you get an Airborne Option?
I would think any additional opportunity to stay at Benning would increase your odds of getting into RASP.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 30, 2015)

Drewked said:


> Man who thought getting a contract would be this hard?



Don't you have one?



Drewked said:


> So I took the 11x slot and swore in earlier today.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 30, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Can you get an Airborne Option?
> I would think any additional opportunity to stay at Benning would increase your odds of getting into RASP.



I concur with this technique.

This was what many in OCS and IBOLC did to position themselves for desired follow on schools. 

It worked for the few of us blockheads who were willing to keep hustling, at least.


----------



## Drewked (Dec 31, 2015)

@DasBoot Sorry for the long reply.. Well I tried to see about other MEPs policies and what other recruiters would do with my allergy if I switched offices. Pretty much MEPs has the same policy throughout the US. Which makes sense, because why would one MEPs have something that the others wouldn't when they all work for Uncle Sam? I tried asking my Doctor if she could take off the shrimp allergy but they can't, I'm definitely going to try again but the odds are low. Funny you mention the AF, they were the ones that made such a big deal about my shrimp allergy. Plus their waiver process was 3+ months and then some! (If you're including consultations etc) I waited about 2 months for them and switched to the Army.  Their process took about 1 month or so.. I guess my only option is to go 11x and just work my ass off to get Airborne or Ranger and keep going. Who said getting your dream was supposed to be easy? Thank you for your time and happy new year!

@DA SWO I was not allowed anything with an Airborne option. Such as Option 40, 4, 18x series, or 92 Romeo. If worst comes to worst, and I couldn't get anything during my time in OSUT, I'd request Benning but that's in the hands of the Army gods. Thank you for your response and happy new year!'

@policemedic I did enlist with a 11x contract, I think what I was trying to say was that who knew the process could be so silly? 
 Thank you for the response and happy new year!

@DocIllinois I wish I could get Airborne in my contract. But alas I'm going to have to earn it in OSUT. It's the only option I have left to get to where I want.. Is it possible to get stationed at Benning without ABN?
Thank you for your time and happy new year!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2015)

@Drewked - Congrats and best of success on your enlistment!  There have been PLENTY of folks come here asking for advice, help, contacts, etc - then at the last minute they report 'nope' didn't enlist because...."  "

Kick ass in the Army - would love to see you come back as a vetted member!


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 31, 2015)

Well good luck man get a solid PT score from the get go lay low in red phase, shoot well during white phase and volunteer a lot for duty squad and shit to get an in with your DS so he can recommend you for the Op. 40


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2015)

I must be old. I went through Harmony Church in 1988 and don't remember any color phases.

But then, that was Harmony Church and real Infantry training ....


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I must be old. I went through Harmony Church in 1988 and don't remember any color phases.
> 
> But then, that was Harmony Church and real Infantry training ....



Sand Hill, 2009, "congrats you're now in XX phase, STFU bitches, it's the same as every other phase!" No change at all in attitudes/methods. It's another foolish metrics measuring stick the Army uses to record/report "progress".


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 31, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I must be old. I went through Harmony Church in 1988 and don't remember any color phases.
> 
> But then, that was Harmony Church and real Infantry training ....



hurr hurr. 97 no phases, and some Panama/DS vets for Drills. Life got slightly easier towards the end, but after culling a platoon of 70+ down to 40ish, everyone who remained had their shit as straight as could be for a bunch of cherry ass privates.


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> hurr hurr. 97 no phases, and some Panama/DS vets for Drills. Life got slightly easier towards the end, but after culling a platoon of 70+ down to 40ish, everyone who remained had their shit as straight as could be for a bunch of cherry ass privates.



I wish I'd seen that... 
What I saw was pathetic.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 31, 2015)

You went as a softskill. 8 weeks of introduction training for primarily non-combat arms, is relatively different than OSUT for 11X. Especially since even as a C/M/H, you'd do your basic then go on further to your mortar, TOW, or mech training back in the day.


----------



## pardus (Jan 1, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> You went as a softskill. 8 weeks of introduction training for primarily non-combat arms, is relatively different than OSUT for 11X. Especially since even as a C/M/H, you'd do your basic then go on further to your mortar, TOW, or mech training back in the day.



Yeah. No doubt.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 1, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I must be old. I went through Harmony Church in 1988 and don't remember any color phases.
> 
> But then, that was Harmony Church and real Infantry training ....



The only colors we had were Black Flag Days...  when we were in Heat Cast IV or V....  it didn't change much of our training, except we were made to drink water instead of being yelled at to drink water.:blkeye:


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm still blown away by anything other than 11whatever going to Benning.


----------



## Drewked (Jan 3, 2016)

Well gentlemen, thank you for the insight on your experiences. It seems like its going to be a nice fun filled vacation haha! Thank you again for the help!


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ll be trying to join this fall and I will likely need a waiver for the same exact reason you did. Does the Army still deny Airborne on contracts that required waivers? I’ve scoured the Internet looking for an answer but the forums I find about it are all from 2013-2016.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes. And I found out the hard way after enlisting back in 03' for a slot I didn't really want. Everything changes from year to year, but if you insist on asking for an Airborne waiver, they do exist. I initially enlisted with a medical waiver for a surgery I had as an infant. The same thing as the OP stated, and my recruiter straight lied to me.

In 2016 I almost came back active duty, got an age and medical waiver complete for 18x. I had to give it up because I thought my student loans would drown me, combined with child support taken out. I also later found out about income based repayment  I was worried it would stop me from a clearance at the time.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 21, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I also later found out about income based repayment  I was worried it would stop me from a clearance at the time.



What’s this income based repayment you speak of? The loan repayment program they’ll do for some enlisted rates? 
When I graduate college I’ll have a substantial amount of student loan debt too. Does that affect getting a clearance?


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 22, 2018)

^No! You can legitamately pay according to your income, from 0-whatever. You are not drowning in debt if you have student loans unless you just aren't working or trying to pay them off. Your credit will only take a hit if you are in "forebarance", ie. pay nothing for a while. At least that is my own experience. Live and learn.


----------



## ilikeairplanes12 (Oct 28, 2018)

@Drewed Did you still have the allergy when you got the waiver?


----------



## digrar (Oct 28, 2018)

The dude hasn't logged in for nearly 3 years, don't hold your breath. A mod will be around soon to point you to the introduction threads, you should beat them to it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2018)

ilikeairplanes12 said:


> @Drewed Did you still have the allergy when you got the waiver?


Please find the intro area and post an intro. This should have been your first post, and needs to be your next.


----------

